# How much of a markup for framed prints?



## CraniumDesigns (Jun 20, 2010)

So, I have pricing established for my matted pieces, but what if someone wants a FRAMED version of said matted piece? How much of a markup do YOU charge? I'm thinking 2-3 times more than the matted version, since framing is a lot of storage and time to do.

So, if I charge $45 for a matted 12x16, then it would be $90-135 framed. Thoughts?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 20, 2010)

Cost of framing plus 10-20% depending on what you feel you can get away with.

My framing doesn't take much time. I either use sectional frames or I get it done by a frame shop. Either way, 10-20% mark up is plenty good.

To be honest, I try not to sell framed prints. Most people want to choose their own frames and that is fine with me. Taking a print out of a frame takes me 2 and 1/2 minutes. Most of my photos are matted to fit my stock of frames.

Some works I will not sell without the frame but those are frames I got at auctions or yard sales (weird sizes) and the mat was cut to fit the frame. Also, a lot of time I work on the frame to make it fit the image in some way.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks. this would be just for your basic aaron brother's black frame. i dont PLAN on selling framed versions, but if people wanna buy my display pieces, i need to know a price to charge.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 21, 2010)

10-20% above cost sounds a little low to me.  But I guess it depends on how much time/effort you put into it yourself (and whether or not you have already included your time in the 'cost').  

If you just drop it off at a frame shop, then 10-20% might be OK...especially considering that the cost is probably higher, so that 10-20% is more substantial.  But if you just buy a frame for $20, is $4 enough to make it worth your time to drive to the store, buy the frame, clean the frame/glass, install the photo, pack it up etc?


----------

